# Cairo wage



## leeadams (Oct 7, 2015)

Ive been offered a position in Cairo, 21,000gbp a year with a 4,000 housing allowance. Is this good? will I be able to live comfortably and save a bit whilst renting a one bed apartment?

any advice greatly appreciated. 

thank you.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

leeadams said:


> Ive been offered a position in Cairo, 21,000gbp a year with a 4,000 housing allowance. Is this good? will I be able to live comfortably and save a bit whilst renting a one bed apartment?
> 
> any advice greatly appreciated.
> 
> thank you.


Presumably you mean 4,000 Sterling per annum. Yes you will be able to rent a flat for that and pay your utilities but not in a major ex-pat area.

Salary not great, presume that it is net. Depends entirely upon your definition of living comfortably. My guess is that it's just about enough but don't ecpect to save much.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Rents have fallen quite a bit, for $500 you'll be able to find a nice apartment. - be sure to bargain.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Presumably you mean 4,000 Sterling per annum. Yes you will be able to rent a flat for that and pay your utilities but not in a major ex-pat area.
> 
> Salary not great, presume that it is net. Depends entirely upon your definition of living comfortably. My guess is that it's just about enough but don't ecpect to save much.


My guess was gbp equals Great Britain pounds used instead of sterling .. no way would I tell anyone they could live here on £4000 per annum and save, indeed I would tell people who are offered that sort of salary not to come as it is an insult


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Go back and read the post again!! The total is 25K per annum. Not great by any stretch of the imagination but possible, at present and likely future rates of exchange, to live a reasonable life. Obviously you would end up living in one of the poorer parts of Maadi, or even Agouza/Dokki or similar, rather than an expensive compound in New Cairo, cooking at home or using local restaurants and not going home more than once a year.

As I said earlier it entirely depends upon your definition of what constitutes a comfortable life and IU stand by my erlier post.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Go back and read the post again!! The total is 25K per annum. Not great by any stretch of the imagination but possible, at present and likely future rates of exchange, to live a reasonable life. Obviously you would end up living in one of the poorer parts of Maadi, or even Agouza/Dokki or similar, rather than an expensive compound in New Cairo, cooking at home or using local restaurants and not going home more than once a year.
> 
> As I said earlier it entirely depends upon your definition of what constitutes a comfortable life and IU stand by my erlier post.


Hey I live in Agouza,, right on the Nile, prices for apartments in my building are thousands of dollars per month, and yes I mis read the original post


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry, but you know what I mean, the kind of Cairo district with decent housing but not (as far as I know) particularly popular with ex-patriates. Guess that you could include Mohandesin and possibly Heliopolis in that category.


----------

